# a pic



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I really like this fish!! He's very photogenic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Awsome picture man! Keep em coming!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the goldfish head in the sand is a great touch to the pic.

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That looks like a nice tank set up!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a wicked pic.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> the goldfish head in the sand is a great touch to the pic.
> 
> Joe










i thought that was funny too


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very photogenic,


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

NICE ASS


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

nice







pic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that a bowling ball in your tank?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pic and i would not mind seeing a full tank shot.
dixon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> is that a bowling ball in your tank?


the granite ball is from a little table top fountain.



Dixon said:


> nice pic and i would not mind seeing a full tank shot.
> dixon


full tank shot:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

daytime:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

checking out the pygo tank:


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

what is that plant on the right..on the full tank shot?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..i like how the sunlight coming through the tank..very nice


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice shots man! What kinda camera you using?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Datman said:


> Nice shots man! What kinda camera you using?


Olympus Camedia c700 digi cam



Forked_Tongue said:


> what is that plant on the right..on the full tank shot?


the plants are some bamboo fancy plants and some other fake plant I dont' know what it's supposed to be.

Thanks all for the props








I recently got some real plants and rearranged the look of the tank. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

new plants:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

full tank shot w/ flash:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another of the Rhom:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

more to come.........


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Update*
from 1/27/04


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice man. the tank is great and the fish seems to have thickened for you.

Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Joe,

the tank in the above pics is an old setup. The Manueli is in there now. Here's a pic of his present tank:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that set-up is even nicer bro. great job with the deco. i plan on redecorating my tank very nice when I move this summer. i will change to sand and get a crap load of plants.

Joe


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I like the sand in the tank! I think sand looks the best!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice tanks !!


----------

